# Bluegills



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Dedicated this morning to popping bug fishing. It was they first time that I stuck with it, and it was definitely worth it. Ended up with a dozen or so bluegill and several bass. Was they most fun that I have had in a long time. Sorry no pics cause my phone will not let me post pics


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Way to go! It's so rewarding to bring home a mess of fish caught on the fly...popping bugs add a level excitement as well!! You probably need a new cell phone that can post pics..if you keep on with the fly there will be a time when you will need it....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. Bluegills and Shellcrackers are still a couple of my favorite fish to catch

If you can't enjoy a session of bream bugging, you're wound up a little too tight IMO!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

many of us fly rodders have started with the sunfish. Some of us can't get away from them. It is sooooooo much fun.:whistling:


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Great report. Bluegills and Shellcrackers are still a couple of my favorite fish to catch
> 
> If you can't enjoy a session of bream bugging, you're wound up a little too tight IMO!


Yep...if I ever get to the point that I don't enjoy catching bream on a popping bug or bass on a deer hair streamer...somebody please take me out of my misery. It's time to take up golf at that stage.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Definitely fun (Blue Gill). I'm in Bama for a few, and hit a stream in Ga near by the house, fairly fast water, it had stocked trout in it and resident BG and Red Eye Bass, I caught some of each and had fun for 5 hours w/my 4wt. . RB Trout, Blue Gill, and Red Eye Bass, got to be some kind of Slam aye?? :yes:


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Definitely sounds like a slam to me!


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

where are you guys normally fishing at with flies around here? I grew up fly fishing with my grandpa on the Florida river in Wewahitchka,Fl. I live in baldwin county and no one that I know around here fly fishes. I have never even went fly fishing in Bama honestly. Just looking for some tips and advice. Thanks


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Really, if I'm fishing with the exception of bottom fishing, I'm using a fly rod..so to answer your question..anywhere there is water...lakes, streams, surf, and even in the deep ocean..even when were out on a wreck catching grouper I have my fly rod rigged just in case something interesting swims by..all fish gotta eat...so I just present a fly that represents what they like, make it look real and alive in the water....make a presentable cast and have experienced a good bit of success doing just that...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Popping Bugs*

My favorite 'fly' for Bream and Bass fishing in freshwater.

I fish a popping bug with a wet fly trailer. Sometimes; get a 'double'. Lots of fun.:thumbsup: C2


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Flyman - the bluegill fishing up in the delta can be killer in the spring. Many of us concentrate more on saltwater fly fishing. Pompano and Speck fishing is just warming up. Check out Eastern Shore Fly Fishers, on the web or Facebook. We meet the third Thursday of each month at 6:30pm at Fairhope Yacht Club. Join us!


----------

